# Bent awning hardware



## jpr505 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a 1996 Dutchmen pop up. Last camping trip we decided to use the awning for the first time, as the weather was really calm. Of course, a strong wind gust came and blew the awning over the roof. One side is fine, but the other side was damaged. Its not the pole itself, but the bracket that the pole attaches to up by the awning fabric. We think we can try welding it straight, not sure if anyone has any other recommendations. We can not afford to buy a new one, so we will have to repair it ourselves. Any tips help! Thanks in advance


----------

